# requiscat in pace [requiescat]



## MiLennon

En el mismo tango: Esta noche me emborracho de Discepolin aparece la frase:requiscat in pace y como no se si es ingles o latin,,pero viendo que 
hay amantes del tango por el foro y si no fuera abusar de su tiempo...
Muchas gracias.
MiLennon


----------



## cyberpedant

requiscat in pace= que descanse en paz (Latin) Una frase de la liturgia católica.


----------



## ErOtto

Inglés va a ser que no. 

Mira aquí.

Saludos 
Er


----------



## Aserolf

Es latín y puede estar inscrita en las tumbas/cruces de los cementerios como RIP.


----------



## kreiner

_Requiescat in pace_ es latín: descanse en paz. Las iniciales respectivas, que se pueden encontrar en lápidas y esquelas, son: RIP y DEP.


----------



## MiLennon

Perdonarme si insisto,PERO dentro del contexto de la cancion:
Nunca crei que la vería 
en un requiscat in pace
tan cruel como el de hoy
¿QUE INTERPRETO? ...Que no esperaba versela tan muerta.


----------



## kreiner

Pues no sé. Habría que ver la canción entera de qué va. De todos modos, en un foro como éste puedes pretender que te ayuden a interpretar el significado de las palabras. El análisis del sentido de una composición exige algo más de esfuerzo. En fin, después de haber consultado la letra, creo que lo que quiere decir es: "reducida a un estado tan penoso".
Un saludo.


----------



## djmc

The Latin is *requiescat in pace,* in English "May he (she) rest in peace". It is very common on tombstones in England. There are many tombstones "Here lies John Smith RIP" perhaps with a short description of how he was a cherished husband or father etcetera. At least in England it is not necessarily catholic.


----------



## Luis Ernesto

MiLennon said:


> En el mismo tango: Esta noche me emborracho de Discepolin aparece la frase:requiscat in pace y como no se si es ingles o latin,,pero viendo que
> hay amantes del tango por el foro y si no fuera abusar de su tiempo...
> Muchas gracias.
> MiLennon



It is in Latin and means: "rest in peace". En español: Descanse en paz" La sigla reconocida en las tumbas: RIP viene de la frase latina.
LuisE


----------



## Agró

Un "requiescat in pace" podría ser una manera bufa de llamar a un funeral, un velatorio...

Lo que no me atrevo a pronosticar es si la protagonista del tango está muerta o no.


----------



## Luis Ernesto

MiLennon said:


> En el mismo tango: Esta noche me emborracho de Discepolin aparece la frase:requiscat in pace y como no se si es ingles o latin,,pero viendo que
> hay amantes del tango por el foro y si no fuera abusar de su tiempo...
> Muchas gracias.
> MiLennon




REQUIESCAT IN PACE
(pop.) Expresión alusiva a lo que se da por terminado, con el fin de no volver a hablar de ello// (lat.) descansa en paz.

Tomado del Diccionario del Lunfardo.
Atte, 
LuisE


----------



## belén

Hola:
Resucito este hilo (no pun intended) porque hoy he estado en un cementerio y he visto muchas tumbas antiguas que tenían las siglas A.E.R.I.P.

El R.I.P. lo tengo claro, pero no consigo encontrar qué significan la "A" y la "E"

Gracias por vuestra ayuda,
Belén


----------



## CapnPrep

belén said:


> El R.I.P. lo tengo claro, pero no consigo encontrar qué significan la "A" y la "E"


Significan _*a*nima *e*ius_ "su alma" (que descanse en paz).


----------



## belén

CapnPrep said:


> Significan _*a*nima *e*ius_ "su alma" (que descanse en paz).



Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda


----------

